# People with SA in College?



## acstar (May 24, 2014)

Question: what is your major? Im just curious as to peoples interests because lately it feels like I have none.


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

Accounting


----------



## Silent Knight (Sep 13, 2011)

Automotive services


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

Kinesiology which is basically exercise science.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Officially it still says undecided but I'm leaning toward graphic design or computer IT.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

Either electrical engineering, computer engineering or maybe computer science I'm not decided yet.


----------



## scilentor (Feb 8, 2014)

Information technology


----------



## DocHalladay (Jan 19, 2013)

Accounting, but it fkn sucks and is boring even though I'm good at it. If I was more confident in myself and didnt have SA I would much rather be a physicist of some sort or start my own business


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

Health IT


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

I like drawing( want to major in animation): and I like writing. 

ummm, I have small collection of nature books lol


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Art and Design.


----------



## acstar (May 24, 2014)

Wow most of you are doing science and technology related stuff. I guess it makes sense. Anybody sociology, philosophy or psychology?


----------



## mahnamahna (Apr 10, 2013)

acstar said:


> Wow most of you are doing science and technology related stuff. I guess it makes sense. Anybody sociology, philosophy or psychology?


I was thinking about psychology for a while... until I had a pretty dull professor in my Dual Enrollment class that was an introduction to Psychology. Every day, the guy talked about hockey, Steve Jobs' early childhood, his Canadian heritage, how marijuana shouldn't be legalized... basically everything except psychology 75% of the time.

The other 25% came across as horribly boring to me. I did want to pursue that field, but the class steered me away.

Right now, I have a couple I'm debating about (freshman who's roommate hasn't really moved into the dorms yet!! Hooray for awkwardly attempting to find someone to talk to!! :no):

Political Science (either general or pre-law - arguing and confidence might keep me from that field. Not too many socially awkward 5'4", 125 lb lawyers/politicians who get extremely nervous around crowds)

Criminal Justice (might work because I could do paperwork and analysis... areas that don't require being the center of attention)

Advertising/PR (I could do this, but having to be extremely sociable might hinder my chances at success/promotion)

Business (just in general - could be most any area)

Early Childhood Education (because why not? also not as stressful on the anxiety since you're the adult in the room. And every preschool looks for a token male to avoid sexism/discrimination charges... not really, but yeah)

Definitely unsure of what I want to do right now.


----------



## Icy Tulips (Jul 28, 2014)

Biology


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

My major is Criminal Justice. Are you asking about my interests in college or just in general? I like to play video games and read.


----------



## lonely pizza (Oct 3, 2012)

acstar said:


> Wow most of you are doing science and technology related stuff. I guess it makes sense. Anybody sociology, philosophy or psychology?


I'm doing psychology. I start in October.


----------



## acstar (May 24, 2014)

mahnamahna said:


> I was thinking about psychology for a while... until I had a pretty dull professor in my Dual Enrollment class that was an introduction to Psychology. Every day, the guy talked about hockey, Steve Jobs' early childhood, his Canadian heritage, how marijuana shouldn't be legalized... basically everything except psychology 75% of the time.
> 
> The other 25% came across as horribly boring to me. I did want to pursue that field, but the class steered me away.
> 
> ...


Wow you have a lot of options and possibilities open for you down the road. That's good, you should take risks and get out of your comfort zone. Good Luck.


----------



## acstar (May 24, 2014)

lonely pizza said:


> I'm doing psychology. I start in October.


Sounds like you have a plan. Freshman right? Hope that goes good for you.


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

I have a lot of options on the table right now, but I'm leaning towards economics or psychology (hopefully neuroscience). I'm not gonna lie though, my interest in studying psychology at my current institution _does_ involve some ulterior motives...


----------



## acstar (May 24, 2014)

Higgins said:


> I have a lot of options on the table right now, but I'm leaning towards economics or psychology (hopefully neuroscience). I'm not gonna lie though, my interest in studying psychology at my current institution _does_ involve some ulterior motives...


So what are the "ulterior motives" ?


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

acstar said:


> So what are the "ulterior motives" ?


I'll be blunt: the potential to **** a lot of cute single folks in the field.  I'm a terrible person.

But really, I'm fairly interested in doing research related to sensory experiences, mostly auditory. So I wouldn't be doing it for _all_ the wrong reasons. Just a few.


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

Mr Reese said:


> Health IT


Me too! How do you like it?

I would go for something that you are passionate about as you will be the most successful in that as opposed to doing something you hate.


----------



## acstar (May 24, 2014)

Im not passionate about anything -_-... yet


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

forever_dreamer said:


> Me too! How do you like it?
> 
> I would go for something that you are passionate about as you will be the most successful in that as opposed to doing something you hate.


I agree. Be realistic about your prospects (unless you're lucky, certain degrees will land you in nothing but retail unless you make the most of your networking opportunities in school), but it's best to go for something you have a genuine interest in and will be able to excel at; for example, a subject you'd be able to discuss at length without letting your anxiety interfere.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

forever_dreamer said:


> Me too! How do you like it?
> 
> I would go for something that you are passionate about as you will be the most successful in that as opposed to doing something you hate.


I haven't started taking the courses yet. I will in a few days, though.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Media Arts and Design, I want to be an animator.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Computer science - future web developer here.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm a double major in English and secondary education.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> Computer science - future web developer here.


Me too!


----------



## IamGroot (Aug 26, 2014)

Im at a community college getting an A.A. Degree then I will probably major in chemistry

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm majoring in English and minoring in French as well as something else; probably psychology, politics, or law, but who knows. Although I don't have one definite goal yet, I'm considering being an ESL teacher here or abroad. That would only happen if I manage to come out of my shell in a really big way over the next four years, though. Unlike you, I've had to choose from too many interests even to get to this point where I have no idea what I'm minoring in or planning to do for a living; essentially I have no idea what my future looks like because I simply have too many ideas for it. I know there are worse problems, but it's surprisingly exasperating.


----------



## lonely pizza (Oct 3, 2012)

acstar said:


> Sounds like you have a plan. Freshman right? Hope that goes good for you.


Yep, Freshman and thank you. Best of luck to you too! I'm sure many people will be going to party's and drinking alcohol but I'm not interested in either.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

*Bachelors: *International Affairs; minor in Spanish
*Masters: *Global Security-Terrorism
*Classification:*A struggling Senior who is trying to make it.


----------



## Xarin (Sep 22, 2011)

Computer Science, just started this year. May switch to Computer Engineering.


----------



## silverstreak (Sep 10, 2013)

Languages. I wanna be a teacher lol.


----------



## RelativelyMe (Dec 11, 2013)

Economics and Political Science! Last year of college! Thought about Philosophy minor but I couldn't fit it in due to my university's language requirement which I struggle in.


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf (Feb 11, 2014)

International Studies with a minor in French. I didn't have a clear idea on what I wanted to major in in the beginning, but I went back to the subjects I liked at school. I really enjoyed History and Social Studies back in High school and I figured that IS is a more advanced version of the 2 subjects combined. I chose French because I have always been intrigued by the language and I also have aspirations to travel/live in France/Quebec.


----------



## Candycove (Sep 8, 2014)

I used to be a Chemistry major (I did enjoy the material, but my anxiety made the major unbearable at times), and then I went in to the Nursing Program, but I dropped out after the first week because even though I'm good at math and science, I felt that if I became a nurse, I would have been far more miserable than I could possibly tolerate. Now, I'm a simple Health Science major looking towards becoming a more simple member of the Health care team, like a Surgergical/Anesthesia tech. or a Sleep Studies analyst.


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

Medical laboratory sciences


----------



## shwoop (Jul 6, 2014)

Actuarial science


----------



## Nms563 (Apr 15, 2013)

HR.


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

Maths, Physics and Economics


----------



## queenbanana (Sep 5, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> Computer science - future web developer here.


nothing to look forward to, i'm a CS major as well but, I'm getting discouraged. I'm an intern at a company doing web development and well,, it's dull and depressing. I can't see me spending the rest of my life doing that sort of thing, nor do I see me climbing up the ladder anytime soon... it's too late now but I'd aimed for medical school instead, do research. It's so much more exciting


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

hospitality management


----------

